# John Deere 318



## kristopher (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a JD 318 that I am refurbishing. There are a group of wire that go to the Battery Discharge, engine oil pressure and front PTO lamps. Included in this group of wires is a black wire with a male spade connector at the end. Does anyone know where this wire should be connected? P.S. It is not the black wire that goes to the front PTO lamp, that is a different wire.

Thanks


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Without a picture and wiring diagram, I would guess it could be a spare. Most JD's has a couple of them.


----------

